# Bacteria good for reflux??



## PurpleSky (Aug 14, 2002)

I was recently diagnosed w/GERD after an endoscopy and my doctor said I also had a bacteria present, after taking a biopsy. But she told me that doctors believe that the bacteria MIGHT help people w/GERD, so she isn't giving me anything for it now. She said she might give me something eventually depending on how nexium works on me..anyone know anything about this bacteria (sorry no name..I should have asked)?????


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Purple Sky,Don't know the name of the bacteria, but my doc did the same "biopsy" for bacteria. It was negative. I assumed it was a bad thing, to be treated with antibiotics. Maybe I read something about it in the product literature (that's the package insert) on the Prevacid web site. (www.prevacid.com)Good luck,DMB


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi PurpleSky,The only bacteria I know of that is tested for in an endoscopy is H Pylori (Helicobactor Pylori) and it is actually known to be harmful to the stomach and can be responsible for gastric ulcers developing. If this is what you have, I really think it should be treated.However, there may also be other 'healthy' bacteria's (the human body has hundreds of healthy ones that are needed for digestion & general GI health) and that is what she means. I have not heard of it myself though. I would ring/contact her and ask for the name of the bacteria again, most doctors do not mind at all if you call to ask for info that you may have forgotten. I have done that myself a few times and they are usually quite obliging.Best wishes, and hope you are feeling better since taking the nexium (I take Somac myself - aka Pantaloc, Protonix).


----------

